# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Some different Dining Choices

## maryella

Ive been here for over a week now and have been trying to stick with some off the radar dinner spots. When my kids get here next week we will hit the more popular choices. 
I wanted to give some feedback in case anyone was interested. 

Au Regal- very different experience! Good food and very local. Very reasonable. 

Peter Mc Cool -only American there but best pizza I ever had (coming from a NY born Italian girl). However I heard the pizza chef was leaving and going back to le bananiers. 

Manapany - what a beautiful setting!!! Limited menu. pretty quiet. 

Lentracte - love that u can pop in w/no reservations and eat at the bar. 

Kinugawa - very nice spot! Good food and plenty of seats at the bar. 

Le Bouchon - my fav! After a big lunch on the beach great to go for a salad or pizza. Very reasonable!

La cantina - great apps, always lively and a few bar seats. 

Le Bananiers - waiting for their pizza chef to return and will head there soon. Loved it on my last trip!

----------


## andynap

Good info. Add L’Isoletta to your to do.

----------


## amyb

> I’ve been here for over a week now and have been trying to stick with some off the radar dinner spots. When my kids get here next week we will hit the more popular choices. 
> I wanted to give some feedback in case anyone was interested. 
> 
> Le Bananiers - waiting for their pizza chef to return and will head there soon. Loved it on my last trip!



My all time favorite pizzaola guy! I hope he adds the Brie and truffle pizza to the Bananiers pizza menu. Out of this world!

----------


## Cwater

Please refresh my memory…where is Kinugawa located in Gustavia?

----------


## amyb

Do you remember Carpe Diem? Across from older Saladerie.

----------


## JEK

> Please refresh my memory…where is Kinugawa located in Gustavia?




Numba 17 on this map!

----------


## JEK

Another idea for you!

----------


## amyb

Yes.and if you can sit out at an outdoor table a great right on the quay spot. Big boats coming soon. 

 Very good sushi and other selections. Friendly staff. Good drinks.Sure miss the live music there.

Baz for lunch or dinnerclosed Sundays.

----------


## le_reve

I have always wanted to go to Au Regal and have yet to make it...  What did you have? I need to get this off my bucket list!

Also, come to Flamands and try Chez Rolande!  Bring your own bottle to buy some of her home-made ginger rum to take home.  It's always a great experience and her food is delicious.

----------


## GramChop

This is great intel, maryella; thank you for the reviews!

Thanks, le_reve, for reminding me of Chez Rolande and her homemade ginger rum.

----------


## maryella

> Good info. Add L’Isoletta to your to do.



Heading there with the kids next week! Thanks!

----------


## maryella

> Another idea for you!



Thanks! Will try tomorrow night!

----------


## maryella

> I have always wanted to go to Au Regal and have yet to make it...  What did you have? I need to get this off my bucket list!
> 
> Also, come to Flamands and try Chez Rolande!  Bring your own bottle to buy some of her home-made ginger rum to take home.  It's always a great experience and her food is delicious.



I'm weird in that I don’t eat fish so had the steak with shallot sauce at au regal. Came with frites  (B-) and a small salad. Add a carafe of wine. All for about 40€. Loved watching all the locals come and go. Everyone knew one another. 

I wanted to go the chez Roland for dinner  but they were closed last week. Went by today and stopped for a drink. Very sweet spot!

----------


## Cwater

> Do you remember Carpe Diem? Across from older Saladerie.



Got it!

----------


## Rocket

Try Grain de Sel for the goat stew

----------


## Cwater

> Try Grain de Sel for the goat stew



never had the goat stew.  However a must visit.  We were there twice last year due to L’Espirt closed.

----------


## jgf711

Any idea when the new pizza chef arrives at L Bananiers? We are on the island first 2 weeks of May near Columbier.

----------


## maryella

He was back last Tuesday March 8. I went for pizza that night and unfortunately I was a bit bummed. I think he did not use mozzarella on the pizza but maybe a mix of fontina (in my humble pizza experience) and was not as good as Peter mc cools or Les bananiers  2 years ago

----------


## Cwater

Chatting with Cheryl todaywe are looking at different dining choices this June and July.  Of course. LEspirit, Tamaran, Bonito are must visitsLEspirit & Eddies twice or three times of course.  Then there are so many wonderful choices on a lower tier.  However the lower tier food is simply amazing.  We have never gone hungry visiting our happy place.

----------


## maryella

We had a great dinner at Zion the other night. Food was delicious! It was a bit quiet but the 2 girls did a great job getting to everyone !

----------


## cec1

> We had a great dinner at Zion the other night. Food was delicious! It was a bit quiet but the 2 girls did a great job getting to everyone !



So glad to read of your experience . . . I love Zion.

----------

